# a few opinion questions



## pussum (Jun 10, 2007)

So I am just about ready to harvest some of my biggest plant and just let the rest of it grow big. What I am curious is, what is the best way to cure and dry the bud?

Should I cut it off and let it hang upside down and then trim the leaves off and throw it in a jar for a bit, and how long should each step last, I.E., how long should I let it hang upside down and underwhat conditions are the best, and should three weeks be enough in the jar. 

Please share your own opinions with me and what you feel the best course of action would be. 

Thanks!


----------



## imsoborednow (Jun 11, 2007)

Personally I hang em in the air for 3 weeks ......then I s cure em in Plastic containers for a while......:cool2:
Each to thier own though!....there are hundreds of people here with hundreds of differing methods.....Just pick a way which is easy for YOU.....Your in the right place!....just read the posts.....


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 11, 2007)

give em the chop and trim the fan leaves off, although some don`t. hang them upside down in a dark low humidity room,keep the temps steady but not too hot or cold around 20 degrees.check on them regularly and keep an eye open for mould,as this is the most common time of an attack and other iregularities.
when you can snap the branch clean in half(the branches with which you`ve hung your weed), after about 2-4 weeks, place into an air-tight bag and seal(chop off any remaining cuttings round about the bud,keep them in the freezer for hash). this will redistribute the moisture still at the centre of your buds, evenly. after 24hrs, begin oppening the bag a couple of times a day and when it feels dry, after about 1-2 weeks(maybe longer) you can start curing.to cure you can use jars or air-tight bags, or even paper bags(so i`ve heard).curing is done for a leghnth of time depending on personal preferencies, anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 years! but a good 3-4 weeks will give you an acceptable "kinda" smooth smoke.continue to cure while you smoke,it can only get better!
hope this helps, and good luck. any questions gimme a shout man,these are guidelines "IMO" only and many others will do it different.find the method that gives you "the smoker" the best tasteing smoothest puff, in the shortest amount of time.l8r


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> give em the chop and trim the fan leaves off, although some don`t. hang them upside down in a dark low humidity room,keep the temps steady but not too hot or cold around 20 degrees.check on them regularly and keep an eye open for mould,as this is the most common time of an attack and other iregularities.
> when you can snap the branch clean in half(the branches with which you`ve hung your weed), after about 2-4 weeks, place into an air-tight bag and seal(chop off any remaining cuttings round about the bud,keep them in the freezer for hash). this will redistribute the moisture still at the centre of your buds, evenly. after 24hrs, begin oppening the bag a couple of times a day and when it feels dry, after about 1-2 weeks(maybe longer) you can start curing.to cure you can use jars or air-tight bags, or even paper bags(so i`ve heard).curing is done for a leghnth of time depending on personal preferencies, anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 years! but a good 3-4 weeks will give you an acceptable "kinda" smooth smoke.continue to cure while you smoke,it can only get better!
> hope this helps, and good luck. any questions gimme a shout man,these are guidelines "IMO" only and many others will do it different.find the method that gives you "the smoker" the best tasteing smoothest puff, in the shortest amount of time.l8r


What he said but I don't trim off the fan leaves. To me this gives a slower dry, better taste and i'm a bit clumsy so I drop 1 or 2 every now and then and the fan leaves protect the buds but it could also cause mold a lot easier so if you don't remove the fan leaves watch them closely!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2007)

Can't help any but just wanted to say hello.  Haven't seen ya around in a while.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 11, 2007)

I trim almost everything when I harvest. It takes quite a long time but I find drying quicker. I hang the main cola from the ceiling and spread the pop corn buds out on brown paper. I have a large fan blowing 24/7. After about 4 days the popcorn buds are dry enough to put in plastic containers. These are checked for mould and rotated daily.

The main cola takes a little longer to dry. I break the buds off as they dry, until eventually it is all gone. These buds are bigger. Once they are broken off, they get the brown paper treatment for another couple of days, and then into the plastic containers. 

Buds are in complete darkness all the time, as light is supposed to degrade the THC.

I leave the bigger buds to cure properly for about 6 weeks, while the popcorn buds are annihilated


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

> while the popcorn buds are annihilated


Lol...yup!


----------



## pussum (Jun 12, 2007)

I was thinking about triming them and hanging them for about a week in total darkness, upside down. Then taking them down and putting them in glass jars where I will open each jar for an hour a day and just rotate the buds until they are dry enough to smoke. Does this sound like a decent plan of attack?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 12, 2007)

sounds great to me, and with alot less writting.lol


----------

